# Bolt OG (Series 1? White color) and Hulu Live TV



## gregnash (Nov 9, 2006)

Going to be cutting the cord and the wife and I have been TiVo users since the original Series 2 came out. Currently have two white colored Tivo Bolts (Series 1 Bolt? OG Bolt?) and a TiVo Mini (not the new one, VOX?) and while the Hulu app does live in the "apps" section I have seen mixed reviews on its functionality.

We have Charter/Spectrum internet with 100mb speed. I wired the entire house in 2016 with CAT5E/6 cable for all the TiVos and anything else that is "stationary" within the house (Apple TVs, Xbox One, iMac, etc.) so the network connection is good (get upwards of 70mb/s+ at the Xbox when downloading, avg. over about an hours time is probably 45-50mb/s).

We have just gotten to the point where we DVR stuff during the day and watch when we get a chance. Paying upwards of $100+/mo. for the cable channels just needs to go and at most the TV is on for background noise (running Pandora through the TiVos). If we are watching Live TV it is something like the History Channel, Travel Channel or Cooking Channel (all provided with Hulu Live TV which is why we choose). We will add-on the premiums as we see need (mainly keeping HBO the majority of the time).

Guess I am looking to confirm with others what their experience is? We love the TiVos for the DVR capabilities but with all the mixed reviews I am wondering if we would be better off ditching them and running the Hulu Live TV through our Apple TVs or something else. No 4K devices in the house so everything _should be _setup to run at 1080p.


----------



## gregnash (Nov 9, 2006)

Found my answer... Hulu Live TV DOES NOT work with TiVos. Says so once you start running through the capable devices list.
However, what was confusing is seeing TIVO as a supported device but for only the On-Demand (basically all other streaming) for Hulu. 

I did setup a trial account last night and found that the interface between the two is VERY slow and clunky. Literally took it 15 minutes to load the main screen the first time. 

Played with it through our Gen 2 Apple TV and Gen 3 Apple TV and both worked, but same thing, you only get access to HULU On-Demand stuff. To get access to Live TV, which it does state very clearly on both, you have to have a Gen 4 or new (4k) Apple TV. 

Then played through my Xbox One, which is compatible with the Hulu Live TV and that worked great. Watched some Forged In Fire episodes going on, then watched a movie. All were seamless and smooth. I was actually pretty impressed with the speed and quality. But the wife doesn't use my Xbox so looks like after almost 15+yrs we will be ditching our TiVos and going straight to Apple TV and pure cord cutting.


----------



## FieldofStreams (Nov 13, 2018)

If you're not dead set committed on the 4k Apple TVs, I'd recommend a Firestick. Black Friday sales right now have some great deals. It would be worth it to keep the TiVo Hulu or earlier model Apple TVs if you ever want to watch Hulu outside of your home, since live tv gets pinned to your primary residence via your modem's WAN IP. These non-live devices should work anywhere.


----------

